# ESPN's new bottom bar is impressive.



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone else notice that ESPN has started using a new information bar at the bottom? It looks real classy, and I think it's a nice update.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

agreed. It's very well done.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Is it just me or is it a tad smaller than the previous? My eyes were adjusting to it this afternoon; maybe it's a different font, not sure. 
Also, this change may be in conjunction with the changeover to the new L.A. ESPN place to kick off, I believe, with SC at midnight tonight/Tuesday morning central time...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmm, just went to look and got "SportsCenter is blacked out..."

:scratchin


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Hmm, just went to look and got "SportsCenter is blacked out..."
> 
> :scratchin


Orioles' game must still be going...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Same here - couldn't see ESPN as it's blacked out because the Yanks-O's game is still on. The scrolling bar on ESPN2 and ESPNews looks just like they always have, so all I can say (at least until the blackout is lifted) is ... TTIWWP! 







(This thread is worthless without picutres!)


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> Orioles' game must still be going...


Ah, right. Baseball. *yawn* :lol:

I guess the O's/Yanks is on ESPN.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I wish someone would post pictures. I watched the College Gameday Nat Champ presow and all I saw was the same crappy bar covering huge amounts of screen real estate as always.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

it actually broke....they had to go back to the old graphic for now.

theres a link in this article link showing mock ups:

http://sportsmediawatch.blogspot.com/2009/04/more-on-new-espn-graphics.html


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> it actually broke....they had to go back to the old graphic for now.
> 
> theres a link in this article link showing mock ups:
> 
> http://sportsmediawatch.blogspot.com/2009/04/more-on-new-espn-graphics.html


Thanks for posting that link, because I was going crazy looking at the graphics on 207 and kept scratching my head wondering what was different! :lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

A little bird told me that the reason they did this was that they wanted a narrower bar on the bottom, since there were plenty of folks who had part of the "old" bar cut off due to poorly aligned screens.

I've seen many of those in bars and other homes myself, so its not a surprise.

The other motivation was to have it be more "dynamic", especially in "the "Lead" content, with more frequent updates.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought I was losing my mind, I was watching sports center and it was back to the same ole same ole... Hopefully they get the new guy back in action ASAP cause it is super sharp.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I keep looking and still haven't seen the new bar in action.

I saw the screen captures online, but want to see it in real.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I saw the new ESPN Graphics and the ticker ran just a little bit to fast. Scores were changing just about 3 seconds to fast. They need to slow it down about that much so we can see the score better. I saw it during opening day of the Yankees and Orioles game and they switched back to the old ticker sometime late in that game and I haven't seen it back since. That Ticker was much nicer looking on my screen.


----------

